# Rattle near back seat



## niravkaju (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi 

I am a newbie here so pardon me it this is a repeat question. I tried searching forum for this particular problem but could not find any.

I recently got 2005 Maixma SL (26K miles), certified Nissan. In about a month now I am hearing a a rattle coming from back seat area somewhere near the latch that holds the seat (60/40 split latch) . it sounds like a small metal pieces like coins rattling.

local shop took apart the whole back side, including speakers and seatbelts etc.. (excluding wiring stuff) . He drove around and could not locate the source. We thought removing most of the stuff from there would stop the rattle but to our surprise it was still there and we could just listen and could do nothing about it as we could not locate the source.

Any idea what else it could be ? can it be something in the body itself which is creating the rattle ? 

Thanks
NPS


----------

